# Door dash coming on strong in my market



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Barely getting 1 ping a hour on eats since they raised booking fees


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, let's hope the idiots that run Goober keep up this genius game of trying to screw everything that walks and talks associated with them in any form or fashion and soon they'll be gone. Door Dash is amazing right now and I'm lovin it lol
Here's a few screenshots of Goobers service fee happening right now. They've lost their mind and Door Dash thanks them for it. Lol


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Yup, let's hope the idiots that run Goober keep up this genius game of trying to screw everything that walks and talks associated with them in any form or fashion and soon they'll be gone. Door Dash is amazing right now and I'm lovin it lol
> Here's a few screenshots of Goobers service fee happening right now. They've lost their mind and Door Dash thanks them for it. Lol
> View attachment 283856
> View attachment 283857
> View attachment 283858


$20 delivery fee? They've lost their minds!


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Yup, let's hope the idiots that run Goober keep up this genius game of trying to screw everything that walks and talks associated with them in any form or fashion and soon they'll be gone. Door Dash is amazing right now and I'm lovin it lol
> Here's a few screenshots of Goobers service fee happening right now. They've lost their mind and Door Dash thanks them for it. Lol
> View attachment 283856
> View attachment 283857
> View attachment 283858


What city you in?

I thought $8 was bad


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

I gave them a chance today but was getting 10 minute pings, which is pretty far on a bicycle. so I switcohed to Caviar.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

johnx said:


> I gave them a chance today but was getting 10 minute pings, which is pretty far on a bicycle. so I switcohed to Caviar.


Caviar in Los Angeles was good until they hired too many drivers.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Is it hard to do taxes if you're earning on multiple platforms?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

mature423 said:


> Is it hard to do taxes if you're earning on multiple platforms?


Why would it be? You get a 1099 from each platform unless you're an employee.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Caviar in Los Angeles was good until they hired too many drivers.


They recently changed the pay on caviar in my market got to find how much it went down.I was getting eight to twelve dollar orders before.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> They recently changed the pay on caviar in my market got to find how much it went down.I was getting eight to twelve dollar orders before.


it appears to me that although pay went down a little, a mandatory 18% tip made up for it, and a little more.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

johnx said:


> it appears to me that although pay went down a little, a mandatory 18% tip made up for it, and a little more.


It not mandatory it a suggested tip amount before you place the order.It like grubhub a sugested amount before you complete your order but they can changed it to zero.The only app that a tip is mandatory is favor food delivery.


----------

